# Camera with Full Manual Settings Control



## harishkumar09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys,
I am looking for a camera with full manual settings control, apart from Aperture Priority and Shutter Speed priority. I should be able to manually set the Aperture and Shutter Speed of my choice. My budget is around $200. I prefer Canon.


----------



## TCD photography (Oct 14, 2011)

What is your definition of "Full Manual"? Shutter, aperture, and ISO? That plus white balance?  For $200, you're in the  lower to mid-range point & shoot cameras. These will have P, S, A, and M modes.

A quick search brought up the *Nikon Coolpix s6100* and the *Canon Powershot SX130*, $199.95 and $229.99 respectively. 

Nikon Coolpix
Canon Powershot

I would definitely spend the extra thirty dollars and buy the Powershot, it has the PSAM modes but the Coolpix only has P. To get decent manual functions short of buying a DSLR, $250 to about $450 is a pretty good price range.

*edit*  

I just found the the Nikon Coolpix P8100 for $205 from Adorama through Amazon. For the price, it should fit your needs...


----------



## dots (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe find a used Panasonic for that price. FZ38, or earlier model. Raw capture and a nice lens, built-in.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 14, 2011)

No need to tweak the ISO?


----------



## Orrin (Oct 14, 2011)

My Canon Powershot SX130IS has a full manual mode!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you can, try to find an old SLR.  A canon 30D or similar.


----------



## tevo (Oct 15, 2011)

Sir, there is a box surrounding your post.


----------



## harishkumar09 (Oct 17, 2011)

tevo said:


> Sir, there is a box surrounding your post.


 


TCD photography said:


> What is your definition of "Full Manual"? Shutter, aperture, and ISO? That plus white balance?  For $200, you're in the  lower to mid-range point & shoot cameras. These will have P, S, A, and M modes.
> 
> A quick search brought up the *Nikon Coolpix s6100* and the *Canon Powershot SX130*, $199.95 and $229.99 respectively.
> 
> ...


 


dots said:


> Maybe find a used Panasonic for that price. FZ38, or earlier model. Raw capture and a nice lens, built-in.


 


2WheelPhoto said:


> No need to tweak the ISO?


 


Orrin said:


> My Canon Powershot SX130IS has a full manual mode!


 


Tiberius47 said:


> If you can, try to find an old SLR.  A canon 30D or similar.



I thank all of you for your replies. This will help me make a decision. And tevo, I observed that as well and wonder why the box is there?


----------



## harishkumar09 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi TCD Photography, what does P,S,A and M mean. I guess two of them stand for Shutter and Aperture, what about the other two? Thanks!


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 17, 2011)

Manual and Program

Manual is what it says, shutter, aperture, and ISO are set manually.

Program is somewhere between manual and automatic. More control than auto and less than manual. I've read that some cameras call manual mode 'program mode'.


----------



## harishkumar09 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you Netskimmer. Much appreciated.


----------

